# Interchangeable, potty park and outside?



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

Mochi is 5 months old now, and when we got her at 3 months we thought she was a genius because she was entirely potty park trained - only two accidents ever (we had an incident with pee pee pads when her potty park was delivered late, but we overcame it).

Now that she's done with her shots, we are eager to start taking her around on longer trips (on foot and by car) but to do so, she needs to be able to potty outside. She's been able to go outside once, but since then we had to take a break due to rain showers. Now that good weather is back, we are trying to train in full force but very frustrated by the process. Is there some way to train her to go outside when we're not near her potty park, but then to go on the potty park if it's raining, etc? Any advice??

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's my favorite TRANSITION article http://dogpottyexpert.com/transitioning-to-outdoor-potty-training


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Great article..thanks for sharing


----------

